# De dossier"S" vers dossier, transfert de documents



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai un dossier, appelons le R3, qui contient d'autres dossiers nommés, Groupe 1 à Groupe 192 (soit 192 dossiers),  dans chaque dossier plusieurs dizaines de photos.
Je voudrais mettre toutes ces photos dans un seul dossier, comment puis-je faire ? 
Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Novembre 2022)

Erreur de ma part


----------



## sinbad21 (20 Novembre 2022)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un dossier, appelons le R3, qui contient d'autres dossiers nommés, Groupe 1 à Groupe 192 (soit 192 dossiers),  dans chaque dossier plusieurs dizaines de photos.
> Je voudrais mettre toutes ces photos dans un seul dossier, comment puis-je faire ?
> Merci


essaie ça : Comment regrouper les fichiers de plusieurs dossiers en un seul.


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Novembre 2022)

Avec le finder !

Tu crées un nouveau dossier pour recevoir tes images.
Tu ouvres ton dossier "R3" tu fais un commande+f pour ouvrir une recherche.
Tu choisis "rechercher : " ton dossier
Tu choisis "Type" est "Images" si tu n'as que des images à déplacées sinon "document"
Dans cette fenêtre ou il y a tous tes documents, tu fais un tout sélectionner (Commande+a)
Et tu déplaces toute la sélection dans ton nouveau dossier avec un glissé déposé.


----------



## Bicus (20 Novembre 2022)

Ouvre le dossier "R3" dans le *Finder*, puis en haut à droite dans le champ de recherche tape "type:image"
Vérifie bien à gauche qu'il recherche dans "R3" et pas dans "Ce Mac".
Si tout va bien, après quelques secondes la fenêtre de recherche devrait lister tous les fichiers images contenus dans R3 et tous ses sous-dossiers :





						Limiter les résultats de recherche sur Mac
					

Sur votre Mac, affinez vos recherches Spotlight et Finder afin de réduire le nombre de résultats en indiquant des critères et des attributs, ou en effectuant des requêtes booléennes.



					support.apple.com
				




Tu n'as plus qu'à tout sélectionner avec un _cmd A_ et à les déplacer ou copier-coller ailleurs  

EDIT : grillé par @zeltron54


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2022)

Merci à tous pour votre aide. Action effectuée et validée.


----------

